# Thank You, and a Gift!



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

This might be somewhat sentimental, so you've all been warned.

I just want to say to all of you author people (and readers with the guts to swing by here as well!): thank you. Writing is so often a lonely experience, and I can't describe just how helpful it is to have people here who understand just that. You guys have helped me on covers, product descriptions, even just blow off some steam or stay sane by having fun in threads that are sooo far from being sane (you know which threads I'm talking about). Anyway, I'm rambling.

After all your help, I've got another book coming out brand-spanking new today. It's called Dance of Cloaks (the mummy-ninja-girl image in my siggy). So, to thank you in the only real way I know how, I want to give it to you all free. I'm proud of this book, feel it is the best I've ever written, and I know that the Kindleboards are very, very responsible for that (big shout-out to Derek Prior and Archer in particular).

Perhaps you'll like the genre, perhaps not. Maybe you'll read it, or maybe it'll vanish to the bottom of your TBR pile, turning up 2 years from now. It's all good. This gift is freely offered, and no offense taken if not accepted, not read, or found not to your taste.

Anyway, here's the link to the smashwords page: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/21837

The coupon code, which is good from now until August 27th, is: TE35Y

If you want to check out the product description (the lengthy one, not the smashwords baby-size) it is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32517.0.html.

Thanks so much all. Really. I mean that. Even if you photoshop my head onto grotesque and scary things, like hairy half-naked men.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks to you too, David, for helping make this a fun place! I'll definitely take you up on your offer. Good luck with the new book!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Good luck with the new book, David!

And thank you...I am always entertained by your posts  

Sandy


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Even if you photoshop my head onto grotesque and scary things, like hairy half-naked men.


Clearly, I missed something...


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thank _you_, David. Like I said in another post, that's what friends are for. Thanks to you as well for being such an involved member of this community. It definitely wouldn't be the same without you around. Take care my friend and congrats on the new book!

J.M.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks David, Downloading it now.


----------



## Jim Bernheimer (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck with the new book.  I'll check it out.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, David!

I've got it -- the formatting is wonderful in Kindle for PC.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks David and congratulations on another great book. This is a wonderfully conceived tale in a different style to Half-Orcs but equally enjoyable. It has new depths, great characters (as usual) and a new level of complexity.


----------



## terrycallister (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello David, I'm new to Kindleboards and am still finding my way about here. I found your generous offer and have literally just down loaded your book to read later. Is there somewhere here that I can review it? I know  can on Smashwords.
Kindleboards seems to be a friendly place, I've tried a few other author/book sites and they seem to be filled with highly opinionated, high brow types, not my cup of tea at all.
Thanks for the book I'll get back to you later.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel a bit bad about accepting this gift because I didn't help you (more the other way round, really) because I'm new to the boards, but I did recently purchase "The Weight of Blood" and I will read both once I'm finished with the books I'm currently reviewing so I hope it's cool I snatch this up. The book looks really interesting. I think the mummy is way under represented in fiction.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations, David!  I know you'll do great with your new book. Thanks also for the chance to check it out!

Cheers,
Danielle


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, David! Congratulations on the book. I love the cover and look forward to reading it. Because it's a gift from you, I'll move it to the top of my TBR pile.

Linda


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, David.  I downloaded a copy, and I'm looking forward to reading your books.  And your posts definitely keep me entertained.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks!  I'll buy one as well, and consider it a "buy one, get one free"


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the generous gift, David.
Looking forward to reading it after I finish your trilogy...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow guys, to think I was worried this thread would fall off to page two after an hour...you know how to make a guy feel special .

If you're new, or barely know me, really: feel free. Download away. This is a gift to everyone, not just people I like or the talkative few. I like the _boards_, and the moderators and people who've made it this way.

You can review this on Smashwords, or eventually it'll be up on Amazon in a day or two (it's in review now). But really, don't feel obligated in the slightest.

As an aside, this book is a standalone, requiring no knowledge of my other books (though those who have reached book 2 will certainly recognize some faces). If you're iffy about a series or cliffhanger or having to buy 3 more to finish the series: don't worry about it. 

Thank you so much guys. I'll say what I always say when someone downloads my work: I truly hope I keep you entertained.

David Dalglish


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Downloaded to my growing TBR list, but I promise to get to it as soon as I can.

Thanks, David, and I wish you success with the new book.


Jim


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! It sounds great. I've added it to my Kindle and Goodreads To-Read list.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for the so generous offer - I'm no author, just a reader, and really appreciate GOOD freebies  

I'm sending myself the link so I can download to my computer at home tonight (on break at work right now), and looking very much forward to reading you!

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I see this as the perfect opportunity to finally ask a question I've had for a long time: I have been intrigued by your Half-Orc series for a while now, but only read finished series (else it just drives me nuts, so I find I prefer to wait and then grab and devour a series all at once  ). Is the Half-Orc series complete with the 3 books (or Omnibus), or is there more coming? I've been looking for this little piece of info in many a place, alas without success to date


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

A sentimental half-orc, isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I've already started to read this book and I'll tell you all to hold onto your hats because you're in for a fantastic ride!!  I've been reading it at lunch and now I don't want to go back to work.

Thank you David.  

Deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kristen Painter said:


> Clearly, I missed something...


Be glad, Kristen, be very glad. Things get weirder and weirder around here.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank _you_ David! I can't wait to read it


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, David! I've been wanting to read something of yours, so I'll start with the book that you consider to be your best. You are one of the great people on here who make the KB lots of fun (and you DO look good in red and holding a gun!), and I thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Aw, how sweet. I didn't know you had a mushy side. Seriously, thanks. And good luck on the new book. May it do well.

Joyce


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Aw, how sweet. I didn't know you had a mushy side. Seriously, thanks. And good luck on the new book. May it do well.
> 
> Joyce


Yeah, he has a mushy side, it's the one I pummelled.


----------



## terrycallister (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello David, like I said in an earlier post I downloaded Dance of Cloaks from Smashwords to view on my PC, I don't have a Kindle, it was in RTF format so I could read through Microsoft Office Word. It's a mess, sorry to be so blunt, there are words missing, letters missing from the beginning of sentences and moved into the middle of sentences etc. It was virtually unreadable. I think you need to contact Mark Coker at Smashwords and let him know. If I had paid for the book I would have been very disappointed. Don't misunderstand my reasons for letting you know, but as a Smashwords author myself I want to know my reader is going to have a good experience. In the meantime I'll try to download it again in PDF format and I guarantee you'll get a review on Smashwords and here to.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Kind of you, Dave. It's going on my Kindle. 

CK


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

David, 

You know I think you're awesome.  You deserve all of the wonderful things that come your way.  I'll go download your book, and I hope to get to read it soon.  

Vicki

PS, I'm gonna go hop on over to THAT thread now... gotta see this...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

The PDF, ePub, and online viewing all check out fine. I just don't think the RTF file can handle my formatting. You're right though, it is a rather amusing mess to look at  .

And Neo, I'm sorry to say that the Half-Orcs is not yet complete. I've gotten three of the five for sale, with the fourth written and in the editing stages (and the fifth at about 40k words). Book three has a somewhat cliffhanger ending too, so if not having everything will bother you, you might have to wait.  

Dance, however, is completely standalone. You need to know nothing to start, and read nothing else after finishing.

Thanks everyone! You guys are the best.

David Dalglish


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you David, no problem: it gives me something to look forward to, and I'll keep on checking for when all 5 books are out. THEN I'll read it all at once  

In the meantime, I'm getting ready to enjoy Dance though


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the new book David--awesome cover as are all of yours!
And thank-you--I'll go download it now.

Delyse


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Re the RTF, another poster on another forum said the same thing about the RTF formats. But he also said that the user can adjust it on his end. I don't know how that works though, but several other people agreed that was possible. For what it's worth.

Joyce


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you! I feel a bit guilty, as I've actually been stalking amazon to see if it was up yet, so I feel kind of like you're cheating yourself out of a guaranteed sale. But free books make me happy, so...Yay!  *happy dance*


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I plan to buy it when it's up on Kindle.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

You're a sap, Dave.  I love it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool, David! I done dood it. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you, David.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

David:


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You're welcome guys, and don't think you're cheating me out of a sale. I can deal. Think of it as accepting a gift. Which it is.

David Dalglish


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Best of luck with the book, David.   Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay for  free books. I've downloaded it and when I get around to reading it will post a review for you, though I don't know when that'll be.

And this should answer whether or not I want to try the half-orc books  despite them being somewhat out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Zardoz, I mean David!  . Snagged it!

Betsy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Zardoz, I mean David! . Snagged it!
> 
> Betsy


Ah hahah, hah hah, ha, ha...sigh.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, David.  I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

All the best with your new book!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Big Stone Head--- I don't do smashwords, but I will sample when it's on amazon.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a quick bump to make sure everyone gets a chance at the free book before the coupon expires.

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you!!!    Will have to do this when I get home!

That is awesome and congrats on the book.  As I've said many times on here, I am really enjoying your first book and you can expect me to buy the others very soon.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, David!  I'm just back from a long assignment, and glad I didn't miss this.  And thank *you* for all your support on the forum.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

John C. Hamilton said:


> Thanks, David! I'm just back from a long assignment, and glad I didn't miss this. And thank *you* for all your support on the forum.


I just do what I can. . Hope you two enjoy! I still mean every word. I love this place.

David Dalglish


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, David! I downloaded it, and - as with all your work - I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gee, I was going to buy this when it came out.  Thanks, David. So far, haven't gotten smashwords to do much for me except mess up my sales.  I can't even get your coupon to work for me as far as downloading a book.  Weird.  If I can't get it free, I'm going to buy it from amazon anyway.  I don't know what smashwords has against me in particular, but it does seem to have a personal problem with me.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

It downloaded!  W00t!  Smashwords was acting up a bit, but it finally went through.  Thanks again!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you got it working, Mike. And Brendan, if you can't get Smashwords to work, send me a message with your email. I'll fire you off a PRC copy.

David Dalglish


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank YOU! I've downloaded it! 

And you've inspired me...... stay tunes for news!


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Just grabbed a copy.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel I should pay, when I can, because you helped me.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you!  I'm a REAL NEWBIE - a couple of hours old.   But I can already see, just by skimming through the threads that you are a vital part of this community.  I am looking forward to reading your book.


----------

